# Displsay Encloure Ideas?



## Flexxx (Nov 8, 2019)

Who has a flash display enclosure that they want to show off? Im going to move a bank of BHP/Woma enclosures and a couple of SW carpet enclosures from my reptile room to my bar/man cave and want to redo them to look more naturalistic. More of a jungle theme for the carpets and more desert theme for the BHP/Womas. Please feel free to post any pictures of yours of just ones you've seen and liked.
Cheers, Looking forward to seeing what you have to show and sharing my progress in the (hopefully) near future


----------



## Herpetology (Nov 8, 2019)

Wouldn’t recommend it at all but this is a neat bioactive setup I seen on Facebook

Credits: Jake From Aussie reptiles

A popular idea is using old bulky tv units (for the TVs that weighed 100kg) and they look great if you add plenty of fake greens, branches etc


----------



## Flexxx (Nov 8, 2019)

AWSOME! Iv seen so many bioactive enclosures (saved heaps of pics) iv built all the enclosures the problem is kitty litter isn't so aesthetically pleasing haha
They look so dam good tho. That's a really nice looking setup!


Herptology said:


> Wouldn’t recommend it at all but this is a neat bioactive setup I seen on Facebook
> 
> Credits: Jake From Aussie reptiles
> 
> ...


----------



## Jen_179 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi there, Im in Yr 12 and for my Design Technology major project I'm looking to build a custom reptile display case with bioactive enclosures. I have to do research on design problems with reptile enclosures. Does anyone have any design faults or needs they wished were incorporated into enclosures/Display cases?

Any suggestions/comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shikito123 (Nov 18, 2019)

Jen_179 said:


> Hi there, Im in Yr 12 and for my Design Technology major project I'm looking to build a custom reptile display case with bioactive enclosures. I have to do research on design problems with reptile enclosures. Does anyone have any design faults or needs they wished were incorporated into enclosures/Display cases?
> 
> Any suggestions/comments are greatly appreciated!



Problems would be like; small gaps between the door, not waterproofing the wood, having mesh too large for the animal (so the animal can fit through the mesh), light fixture problems. The biggest problem I have is the wood expanding as it gets wet. I didn't seal it properly with the pond sealer. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Jen_179 (Nov 18, 2019)

Shikito123 said:


> Problems would be like; small gaps between the door, not waterproofing the wood, having mesh too large for the animal (so the animal can fit through the mesh), light fixture problems. The biggest problem I have is the wood expanding as it gets wet. I didn't seal it properly with the pond sealer.
> Hope that helps



This is great, thank you so much Shikito123


----------



## Tipsylama (Nov 27, 2019)

Herptology said:


> Wouldn’t recommend it at all but this is a neat bioactive setup I seen on Facebook
> 
> Credits: Jake From Aussie reptiles
> 
> ...




G'day mate! These tanks are actually mine and not Jake Petersons! We're both jake though so I see where you got confused haha.


----------



## Sir Pentious (Feb 10, 2020)

Tipsylama said:


> G'day mate! These tanks are actually mine and not Jake Petersons! We're both jake though so I see where you got confused haha.



Amazing setup, Jake. Can you tell me where you got the backgrounds for your setups? I just acquired a large melamine enclosure and the black walls are bare. I'm really keen to install some of the gorgeous prefab backgrounds I see in all these display level setups, but I don't know where to buy them in Victoria, or anywhere in the country really. Certainly no pet store I've visited, they only stock 2D posters for aquariums, I'd prefer the 3D faux-stone look.


----------

